# Ddr?



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I am wondering what experience people have with DDR bloodlines. When looking for a puppy I let temperament and the breeder's advice about which litter would suit me best go over looking at a specific line. The sire has produced many Service Dogs, and the dam's full brother is a therapy dog, so this specific line has the temperament I was looking for in a SD prospect.

I have my girl now and have done some research online about her bloodlines. I am really pleased with her so far! She is a very outgoing, happy, friendly puppy. Nothing phases her at all! 

Anyways beyond the slow to mature, a bit aloof, and medium drive, what else should I know about DDR dogs?


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Also here are her specific lines:

V Lux vom Kameruner Eck

Hetja von Schraderhaus


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

all of my dogs have/had some percentage of DDR in them. Some more than others, I like the east german lines , they are rather slow to mature, but I've found the males (mine anyhow) were slower maturing than my females.

My 1/2 DDR dog, now passed, was the definition of aloof, and yes had medium drive, but he was probably one of the best dogs I've ever had..

My female now is 1/4 DDR, and actually her mom was owned by schraderhaus tho I didn't get her from them...I LIKE schraderhaus dogs , I haven't heard a bad thing about them or the breeder..So I think you got a keeper


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

My Jake's Mother was DDR and Father W German. We couldn't ask for a better GSD!
He is Loyal, Protective and Eager to Please Us!
One of Jake's Litter Mates is Certified as a Therapy Dog.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Lux/Itty son, he will be 11 months the end of this week. He's a nice medium drive dog (Jean picked exactly what I requested) and yes he is maturing much slower than my west german showlines. My only complaint is he is verbally obnoxious. We are currently doing nosework and there is finally going to be an ORT fairly close (Austin) in Dec. Congrats on your pup, I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Here are some pictures of her. I only live three or so hours from Jean so I got to go visit the litter 3 times and help select the puppy.

Jean was very helpful though and I did end up with the girl she thought would work the best. 

Here is some pictures of her. Qiva Photos by melintagntz | Photobucket


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

"what else should I know about DDR dogs"

Very healthy dogs. Very good prey drives.... Med high to high prey instincts, more often, then not. I have not seen extreme drives unless mixed with sport dogs from other lines, with extreme drives. But then mixing lines, thats not DDR any longer. Good or very hard civil drives when challenged or provoked. Very good hunt drives. Very good family members. Very protective of family and pack. Super with children or those with mental challenges. More often then not will need to be toned down in protection. Superior noses in most. Aloof = suspicious of outsiders and abnormalities which is a plus as that should be in all gsd, not a minus. Slow to mature? Perhaps in a case by case, more so then other lines. Wicked intuits, super smart with an absolute willingness to please for love, especially so, when young, making them very trainable, very early.

A bit stubborn later on in the males and many females. They don't do well as backyard pets with little attention. Being a super, multi talented working dog they need above average mental & physical stimulation and do best with advanced training, if placed within an avg family unit, meaning one without much knowledge or training skills for working line dogs. All in all, and unfortunately more so then most, *when properly bred*..... and thats the rub. An east german dog is a real treat and usually one that offers an unparalleled experience for those that have had and understand exceptional dogs.

JD


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

So far she has been fantastic with all people and very gentle with my brother who has a TBI. 

I am disabled and she is going to be in training to be a Service Dog. From what you guys have said I think the bloodlines should work out well with proper training and socialization. 

I saw that you emphasized "when properly bred". Are the lines she is from not well bred? This breeder was highly recommended to me by pretty much everybody, both in the GSD world and SD world.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Having nothing to do with your question regarding properly bred, its my opinion that we need more of is hard tough civil strong working dogs. But work is work.

Jean has been breeding for a long time she can best answer what her goal for the match was. I like Lux on paper. I dont look at his line breeding and think service dogs. I wouldnt mind have a **** terror out of one of his litters if can produce such.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Lux has produced some awesome Service Dogs  He seems to pass on his stable temperament and friendliness. 

Jean was VERY helpful with selecting the puppy. I went down when they were 4,7, and 9 weeks old to do temperament tests and spend time with them. 

Together we picked out my girl. We went for the puppy that had the most stable temperament with a lower drive. Not one who was pushy with litter mates and whatnot. Qiva was a standout from week 7 on. She is just such a happy, calm, confident girl with a large desire to please


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Very nice, sounds like Jean picked you a winner, Cute kid, good luck to all three of you. Have you picked a training facility?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think you have made the right decision going with a female. In my experience, females are much quicker to mature. My boy is 1/2 DDR lines and at 3 years old is just now starting to mature, but most times still acts like a 6 month old puppy. That being said, I also know a 100% west German WL that's a year younger than my boy and acts just as immature. Although when you get them into "work" mode, they're just fine.

I have also allowed mine to act goofy as it doesn't matter for me when he's not in training. I love having a goofball around and knowing that he's still that young pup I got 3 years ago.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I actually just finished a 2 year internship under a dog trainer, so I will be doing most of the training myself. I am bringing her to puppy classes to get the socialization in anyways though. 

I have honestly never had a female in a working capacity! I am glad that they mature faster, but the heats don't sound like fun!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Seer said:


> "what else should I know about DDR dogs"
> 
> Very healthy dogs. Very good prey drives.... Med high to high prey instincts, more often, then not. I have not seen extreme drives unless mixed with sport dogs from other lines, with extreme drives. But then mixing lines, thats not DDR any longer. Good or very hard civil drives when challenged or provoked. Very good hunt drives. Very good family members. Very protective of family and pack. Super with children or those with mental challenges. More often then not will need to be toned down in protection. Superior noses in most. Aloof = suspicious of outsiders and abnormalities which is a plus as that should be in all gsd, not a minus. Slow to mature? Perhaps in a case by case, more so then other lines. Wicked intuits, super smart with an absolute willingness to please for love, especially so, when young, making them very trainable, very early.
> 
> ...


Very good description of a DDR dog. It's funny to read and agree with every sentence . Funny because most of the time I disagree when I read some generalizations about DDRs.

I have seen Schrad. dogs personally and always liked them a lot.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

I often wonder where people are getting the DDR dogs they describe, they never match with my experiences either. I have spoke with a few and they were happy with what Jean sent them as well, thats a good sign.  I had a dep down for pick female in one of her litters a while back, but the litter only produced one female, it did not work out.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats on the pup. I have a 4.5 year old female whose sire is Lux. The dam is a daughter of Sven v. Grafental/Saskia v. Schaferliesel (my dog is not from Schraderhaus). 

My dog is an excellent family dog. She has been super with our kids and is solid with other kids and adults as well. Good-natured, friendly, and kind are good descriptors; aloof and suspicious not so much. Probably not the hard, tough, civil terror Seer is looking for. 

While she is really easy in the house, she can be a bit of a live wire when out and about - not a dog who calmly takes the world in and is easily triggered into a high state of drive. Good play drive (toys), but very strong and serious drive for real prey; she values the hunt over anything. 

I think the issue with DDR dogs and maturity relates more to protection work than to general trainability or goofiness. Mine was easily trainable from an early age with positive/reward based means. Very smart and a quick learner. However, her desire to do what she wants often overrides her desire to listen and obey. I do not know that I would characterize it as stubbornness, but I do not count biddability as one of her strengths. 

All in all, she is, as my youngest would say, "a good gwirl." We're happy to have her and, again, she is an excellent family companion. 

Best wishes with your pup. I hope she exceeds all your expectations.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

jmdjack said:


> Congrats on the pup. I have a 4.5 year old female whose sire is Lux. The dam is a daughter of Sven v. Grafental/Saskia v. Schaferliesel (my dog is not from Schraderhaus).
> 
> My dog is an excellent family dog. She has been super with our kids and is solid with other kids and adults as well. Good-natured, friendly, and kind are good descriptors; aloof and suspicious not so much. Probably not the hard, tough, civil terror Seer is looking for.
> 
> ...


I've got a 6 month old DDR puppy. Linebred 3-4 on sven. Dam is a schraderhaus dog. 

Still a puppy so a lot can change, but you pretty much described his temperament to a T. Great in and out of the house. Outgoing. Very friendly and social, but not golden retriever social. Solid temperament and hasn't shown any signs of possible fear stages... nothing rattles this pup. Ball freak... when the ball comes out you can easily see that drive turn on. "Livewire" is a good way to explain it, but turns off immediately when we're done. Mine is very biddable so far. Loves to work for his food and will listen to everything I say and train. Star of his obedience class - he was the demo dog. Great family dog. 

He'll probably get more serious as he grows and matures into an adult dog, but hopefully doesn't change too much. Very happy with him so far.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I am glad that there are so many people out there who have dogs related to Qiva! So far she isnt showing any real prey drive, but I am sure that will change! 

I am looking forward to training her to her full potential!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

mjta said:


> I am glad that there are so many people out there who have dogs related to Qiva! So far she isnt showing any real prey drive, but I am sure that will change!
> 
> I am looking forward to training her to her full potential!


Both of my DDR dogs took a while for the prey drive to kick in. And by that I mean kick in to being useful. By that I mean play. They both had/have natural instinctive prey drive. But getting them to play with me and a toy has been the challenge. My 9 mo DDR/Czech make just recently started pushing back in to me to play. Same with my previous male. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Qiva likes toys, especially balls. She already retrieves well. 

She isnt as into tug as my BC mix was at this age, but she does show some interest.


----------

